# The system is booting in safe mode - Minimal Services :(



## Sean Webster

In "system configuration" under the boot tab, can you uncheck "Safe boot?"


----------



## macca_dj

^^
Run > msconfig > boot > boot options uncheck SAFE BOOT,


----------



## markothevrba

Ok, I is ashamed now, how the hell did I miss that!









I unchecked and it works now... and to think I was there and totaly didn't see it was checked









Thanks guys +rep for all


----------



## Defiance665

Edit: nevermind.

They mean in windows... Click run, type in "msconfig".

Also, isnt build 7601 the "evaluation copy"?


----------



## Sean Webster

Bios boot doesn't matter. The pic is just the system drivers loading into safe mode.

DID YOU TRY WHAT WE WROTE?!?








Quote:


> In "system configuration" under the boot tab, can you uncheck "Safe boot?"


Quote:


> ^^
> Run > msconfig > boot > boot options uncheck SAFE BOOT,


----------



## markothevrba

Yes, I realised what you guys mean and it worked. Still can't believe I didn't check that.... and I was in msconfig too









Thanks again

Also @Defiance665

I don't know, they installed his windows in the store where he got it.


----------

